# last 8 CL Fixed by UEFA?



## boldygoing (Mar 18, 2009)

I heard a whisper from a friend who works in India that the last 8 for the champs league is a done deal. He told me to put £10 on it but I think it's almost certainly rubbish. He said the result will be 1 of these 2 outcomes....

Arsenal vs Villarreal
Barcelona vs Bayern M
Chelsea vs Porto
Liverpool vs Manchester United

Arsenal vs Villarreal
Barcelona vs Chelsea
Bayern M vs Liverpool
Manchester United vs Porto

I can't see any way it could be fixed but I will go mad if this is true on Friday!!!!


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 18, 2009)

How does he know about it ?
I think this is something not everyone can know. 
I guess we will have to wait and see how things go and then we can confirm.

EDIT: Why Friday ?


----------



## Fate (Mar 18, 2009)

A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> How does he know about it ?
> I think this is something not everyone can know.
> I guess we will have to wait and see how things go and then we can confirm.
> 
> EDIT: Why Friday ?



The draw is on Friday.

If you are right I will say "You are the best" 
One question, how does your friend know this ?


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 20, 2009)

You couldnt guess all matches, but you were close. Maybe they changed the draw after they read it here  :twisted:


----------



## danyy (Mar 21, 2009)

Again Chelsea-L'pool :evil:  i hope they dont broadcast this..
I think the most interesting match is Barca-Bayern both teams very strong and goalful despite Barca started to slow down...by the way im for Barca so its twice interesting


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 21, 2009)

danyy said:
			
		

> Again Chelsea-L'pool :evil:  i hope they dont broadcast this..
> I think the most interesting match is Barca-Bayern both teams very strong and goalful despite Barca started to slow down...by the way im for Barca so its twice interesting



Why are you against Liverpool-Chelsea Dany 
Im Barcelonist too btw , I like their politics.


----------



## danyy (Mar 23, 2009)

cuz its so boring if that is the only match in a day i prefet go sleeping and predict the exact result   
btw Barca is home in the first match - thats making the things alot harder...


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 23, 2009)

danyy said:
			
		

> cuz its so boring if that is the only match in a day i prefet go sleeping and predict the exact result
> btw Barca is home in the first match - thats making the things alot harder...



Despite the beating Bayern gave to Sporting, Barcelona should easily handle Bayern no matter weather, schedule... bayern are just not the same class anymore.


----------



## free bet (Apr 22, 2009)

i dont think so, liverpool should have won the tournament then


----------

